# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.6.0.6! More Huawei added

## mohamed73

*zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.6.0.6! More Huawei added* *zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.6.0.6*! More Huawei added!     *What New:*
-------------- *-Huawei Phones Qcom added:* Huawei U3100 (Stone+, Le Classique) *(Read Info, Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair {World First}, Read/Write Backup)* Huawei U3100-d *(Read Info, Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair {World First}, Read/Write Backup)* Huawei U3200 *(Read Info, Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair {World First}, Read/Write Backup)* Huawei U3200-9 *(Read Info, Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair {World First}, Read/Write Backup)* Huawei U3200-S *(Read Info, Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair {World First}, Read/Write Backup)* Huawei U7310S *(Read Info, Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup)* Huawei U7510-o *(Read Info, Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair {World First}, Read/Write Backup)* Huawei U7520-D *(Read Info, Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair {World First}, Read/Write Backup)*  ** Huawei U7510 some unknown Firmware failed in boot added* ** Huawei U7515 some unknown Firmware failed in boot added* ** Huawei U7520 some unknown Firmware failed in boot added*
-------------------------   *Huawei Advanced Tool, Module Features* *Brand: Huawei
Direct Unlock... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Direct Flashing ... Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Repair Simlock... Supported!
Old and New Qualcomm... Supported!
Android New Security... Supported!
MTK... Supported!
Modem... Supported!*   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.*
-------------------------   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

